# Feeding time



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi. Sometimes I help my Papa when he cleans and feeds the pigeons. Here I am carrying out the tray of water and grit and the seeds. It is a little heavy but they get happy when they see it coming.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Coolpigeon,

That looks very heavy to me. Have you ever dropped it?

Feather


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

No I have not droped it yet It is not that hevy


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Well...you just gave me an idea. I run back and forth because no matter if it was heavy or not I would drop it. But a nice wagon might do the trick. It sure would save me alot of time.

I like your avatar.

Feather


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Alex,

I see you are a wonderful helper for your Papa. I'm sure the pigeons are all very happy to see you, carrying their breakfast/meals out to them.

You will need more then just a tray if papa gets anymore pigeons.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

You sure look like a strong lad. 

Has Dad given you your own pigeons yet?


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

That's so nice of you CoolPigeon to help out. You will build up those muscles in no time and it will be a piece of cake. I'm sure the pigeons just love you when they see you with that seed.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Good job on helping yout Pap out and feeding all those hungrey pigeons lol.

When I have to bring water out to my birds I sometimes have to take another trip back as I do trip and spill....  

A tray is a good idea.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Alex

I know Victor really appreciates your help. I look at that tray and see all those dishes to be washed!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great picture, I bet they really are excited when they see you coming! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi, grandpa here...actually, they don't care WHO brings them their tray as long as ity is not delivered too late! 

I am not as good as Coolpigeon and Hawkmaster with a disposable camer, so sorry for the picture not whole. On this particular day, I was showing him how to mix the ACV water mix and the probiotics in the seed blend. Once a week the dishes all get a good disinfecting cleaning with hot water whether they need it or not, so this is the reason for the tray method. Now that they live in the loft, the tray comes in very handy.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Victor,

Smart move, getting the whole family involved.......... 

Seriously though, it's so nice that there is such teamwork among all of you in caring for the birds, building the loft, etc. It's a nice interest for all of you to share.

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL DONE, P !!

You are getting to be an old hand at pigeon care and feeding!

I bet your Grandpa sure appreciates the help! Keep up the good work!

More pictures will always be welcomed!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

While Alex Coolpigeon was away getting a good education, his little almost 5 year old brother Trent Hawkamaster was getting some serious pigeon education. We talked about pigeons for a long time while they were out sunning, and he hand fed most of them safflower "candies" except Beaksley because of his curved beak. I have to put a few on two of my fingers and then somewhat cup them so he can gather them up...poor baby. Trent is willing to learn how to learn the "procedure", and I think he can master it quick, especially since Beaksly is so gentle. Uchiwa gives him thank you kisses after the treat is given. Tooter, a bit on the aggressive side since he has come back, did take it from him without trying to peck at him...I was a bit worried, but Trent was willing to give it a try. Unfortunately, Roscoe does not like pigeon candy, but he was offered and accepted a measuring spoon of cockatiel food as he really loves the stuff.

So much to eat. I am glad we found the feed store. Looking forward to taking them all down there for the next supply run.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Victor,

I'm so glad to hear Trent is taking the class in PIGEON 101. Sounds like he has already mastered the skill. He will remember these times spent with you for the rest of his life, as well as Alex will.

I talked to my son Daniel about my father, recently, who spent summers with my parents, when I had to work, and I am amazed at everything he remembers with great fondness and detail, in his outdoor adventures with my dad. He thinks about my dads love of all creatures, when his dogs are romping thru the tall blades of grass on his land, as well as when his rescue horses start running with delight when a spray from the neighbors sprinkler blows on their coats. He says he smiles thinking about him. It is just priceless. 

Roscoe is just not a normal pigeon with the food, he never ate the pigeon mix my birds eat, nor did he like to snack on peanuts. But he is one of the happiest species disoriented birds I came across.  

I wonder if Tooter is more aggresive due to his adventures in the great outdoors, or because of the new friends he had waiting for him upon his return home. He sure is a handsome bird.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Trees Gray said:


> Roscoe is just not a normal pigeon with the food, he never ate the pigeon mix my birds eat, nor did he like to snack on peanuts. But he is one of the happiest species disoriented birds I came across.
> 
> I wonder if Tooter is more aggressive due to his adventures in the great outdoors, or because of the new friends he had waiting for him upon his return home. He sure is a handsome bird.


Treesa, you did as I recall tell me on the phone a few times how Rosco doesn't like to really mingle with other pigeons, or eat the same stuff the others normally eat. You are so right. I will place a tablespoon of pigeon feed in his bowl but then will add a tablespoon of the smaller seed, but I don't mind making a special mix for him. The others have their eating mood disorders as well. Tooter won't touch the Canada peas...nor will Rosco.He might be "disoriented" but he is content and loved.  

As far as Tooter being more aggressive, Bev feels the same way as you. He was in the wild for almost 8 months, and might have a bit of a wild side to him. He was a feral before we rescued him in 2004. The added pigeons probably doesn't set right with him either. He might adjust or not, maybe more so WE will have to adjust?


----------

